# a long time comming



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

So im not sure if this is the appropriate journal section but im giving it a shot. I started this tank 3 years ago and this week will finally be putting water in it. There have been many challenges and i have had alot of smaller tanks but this is my first big one. This being said i have started slow, ravaged kijiji and garage sales, and learned alot along the way. A big thank you to all who have answered my endless questions and even more to those who have been patient with my progress. Ive built this tank on what i thought was a budget but you will have to judge. Its been a long journey so i hope you enjoy my story (cause my wife is sick of it )

I started the hobby over 20 years ago, back then i thought plastic plants looked cool and only tried to keep my pets alive. For a long time it was more fun setting up a tank, but it quicky fell apart with neglect. As i got older and learned more about the hobby i found that with propper attention it was kind of like painting a picture. i built a dream and learned that making a tank look good on its first day is easy. Its the maitenance which i grew to love. Watching everything grow and mature became my next passion.

So ill get off my soap box now and show you what i did.

I talked the wife into letting me start a bigger project. In the same year of buying a home and having our fist child it was no easy task. I decided to do what we all do...pretend to buy something cheap...









I bought this 90 gallon set up for $250. It was the stand, tank, top and Canister Fluval 403. I thought i was awesome and for the cost didnt bother the wife much.

After my excited purchase i quickly relized from the bottom sitcker that the tank was 12 years old. It was not the sellers fault since i didnt ask but i ended up selling it as a reptile tank because i couldnt bother resealing the tank. ive never done it with greater than a 35 gallon and didnt want to risk the dammage. 90 gallons can ruin your day when its not in your tank.









While i had some time (to "trick" the wife into needing another tank) i spent the time refinishing the ugly stand.









After a few coats of black paint and a few lucky garage sale finds i was able to aquire a second canister and a nice C02 set with regulator. I got the Magnum 350 for $50 and the C02 for $75 complete.









add the repained door and im getting closer.


----------



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

so things that started slow got quicker. im sorry for the jump ahead but i got excited and installed things before i took seperate pictures of them. I purchased a box of manzanita wood for a guy in "plantedtank.net" (shameless plug) $70 USD, and let it sit in my cold storage for a year  Was able to procure some TEK II T5HO lights with Icecap relectors and Geisman plant bulbs imported again and kinda got hit with the "commercial" import charges. AT $250 it wasnt such a bargain but i can only sleep at night knowing that while i didnt save any money there are some things in a planted tank you cant skimp on.









So from here I used some much appreciate gift certificates to get 2 heater. I know its overkill but why not? its my dream tank after all.









Now i know ill take some heat for this cost saving measure but i have to admit this is by far my most sucessfull substrate ive used over the years. the trick is to add water just below the gravel line slowly and leave it alone for a few weeks and then add water slowly. After that run an empty filter for 2 weeks, do a quick clean up and then its just as heavy as anything else. This substrate can hold alot a massive amount of nutrients for your root feeding plants and if your worried about the fish then stay tuned cause the corys love it!!! total cost $25 for 100 pds.









next cost saving decoration is to visit your landscaping supply stores. This is nothing new but i was able to get some great black volacno boulders at 58 pounds for $19!!!









So then i painted the back black and now after securing the wood with fishing line under the lava rocks (because of you dont it will float) and using the smaller chipped off rocks to add depth and forground im here. I have to add the rest of the substrate so that s why it looks so shallow. ill be adding water this weekend amd in a few weeks it will be topped off and looking for plants. So if anyone has Jungle val, chain sword, crypts and anubas feel free to send me a PM with your asking price


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nothing like setting up a new tank looks good


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I would say if you are close enough or have a way of making the Hamilton Auction on March 6th you could fill the entire tank with plants for cheap


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

dragon1977

Just like me pretending to wife for cheap accessories buys. . We are damn good or may be our wife like our hobby too and close their mouth  .


----------



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

*update*

ok so a month running and a light planting. I know its a cycle period but i really want to try and stay on top of the algae from the beginning. Im doing 25% water changes per week. (i will never own another tank without a python, they are freaking awesome!!!) I already assume i need to cut down my photo period from 8 hours to mabey 6, add C02 and get some fast growers but here i am. A very slight green spot algae has begun and i am seeing some very minor signs of the dreaded beard algae. Should i go for a 3 day blackout, spot treatment or just deal with a propper cycle? I would have had the C02 hooked up but unfortunately the tank i purchased was expired and cannot be refilled so that has to wait until the weekend.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks awesome!, I cant wait to rescape some tanks lol. What substrate is that? it looks good.?

Edit. Ah damn i need to read more carefully lol found it.


----------



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

one of the cheapest you can get, its called "soilmaster select," which is normally used for baseball diamonds and such. It can hold alot of nutrients in it which makes in IMHO excellent for the more root feeding plants. There are only 3 sword plants in the tank with some corkscrew vals now but the crypts are comming to finish it in the next few weeks and then i have to just let it grow!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

How do you think it would fair with Sand sifting cichlids. I have an 180 gal with 3 Orange head geos and a bunch of cories and i have been meaning to get new substrate and buy a bunch of sword plants.

If they sift would it be like regular soil and dust up everywhere or is it like a small stone/crushed clay type.

I dont mean to take away from your thread or anything sorry.


----------



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

not so much, most plants will be pulled from their substrate by chiclids just doing their thing. Soilmaster select starts off extremely light and even planting large swords can be difficult. I would recomend getting some lava rock and attach it using java fern which can give you the large green leaves your looking for without the worry of your guy and gals digging it up.


----------



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

**Update**

Cycling was a ^%[email protected]# Seems to have levelled off. had to sacrifice a few leaves in the process but im ready for discus now!!!! Just finished a 3 day blackout an i have to say im happy with the results!!!! Whats hard is to explain your excitement to people who arent in the hobby. During a few breakouts of algea my wife questioned us having something unkempt in the living room, even questioned my ability, which to the wives out threre, please dont do when your fighting Beard algea, staghorn and others. Its just not fair


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking really good. I have to ask what lights are you using. Iam sure your fish will be happy in there. Cant wait to see your Discus.


----------



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

They are T5HO TEC II with icecap reflectors. I got them with Geissman Floral bulbs from the states at a great price. The "comercial broker fee's" were another story....


----------

